# Hasta La Vista!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, you guys. ("Guys" is gender neutral greeting term in California, so you womenz don't take offense, ok?) I'm ramping up for the big show circuit with Piaget out in New Mexico with some last minute packing, vet visits and a few other minute details.

I have two videos to edit per Marj's nagging :biggrin1:, and I'm determined to get Valentino online before I leave, but my time here over the next couple of days will be limited. I've shut off my private messages, so if you really want to contact me, please use the e-mail option instead.

Supposedly, I will have internet access available for most of the trip, but I'll be quite busy with a few other things during that time.

So, you can all breathe a sigh of relief from no more KimberlyYakking for a bit. eace: 

See you regularly in late October!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK IN NEW MEXICO, KIMBERLY AND PIAGET!!!*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I will miss your yakking Kimberly! Have a great trip and be safe!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no Kimberly!
Does that mean you're going to miss our weekly 'suffer with Maryam until Pablo's pics arrive'-session? How sad...
But I wish you 2 best of luck!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly and Piaget-
Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

We'll keep our fingers crossed!!!!:whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly & Piaget,

Good Luck! We all will be sending super show vibes to Piaget! :biggrin1: Have a safe and super fun trip!:bounce:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck! We will miss your words of wisdom.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have a safe trip Kimberly and good luck to you and Piaget.
Dont forget to pack that camera.. We are going to want lots of pictures of Piaget with his ribbons.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a great trip Kimberly! The forum won't be the same without you... we'll be looking forward to your return!

Good luck in New Mexico!!! eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hava great trip. Bring home lots of ribbons and pictures. Good luck to you both.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Good Luck Kimberly and Piaget. Knock'em Dead!!!!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck Kimberly have a great trip!! You better watch out, Marj, Kara or me may out post you while you are gone!!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have a great trip Kimberly, good luck in NM. we'll miss you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Have fun and Good Luck!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bye, Kimberly. Have a great trip and kisses to Piaget. Don't worry about us







we'll be fine.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Good Luck!

Have a safe and fun trip! Pictures - we'll wanna see pictures (darn - I can't find the little camera smilie to insert here).

Wanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the Best Kimberly and Piaget! Wish you a very safe and pleasant trip! We want hoto:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a safe trip Kimberly---full of fun,photos and plenty of wins with that cute boy!hoto::becky:hoto::becky:hoto::becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

¡buena suerte a ambos usted!

Which hopefully translates to "good luck to both of you!"

Piaget, you're gonna rock :rockon: New Mexico! Kimberly, you be safe and have fun! We'll miss you around here! I hope you have a wonderful trip and say hi to Julie for me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys are the best! I'll definitely take my camera, but I don't know if it will do any good since I'll be focused on taking Piaget into the ring and can't exactly take pictures of myself. LOL!

Christy, I'll definitely say hello to Julie for you! She'll be glad to get the message.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, i will miss your input. may your adventure be safe, satisfying and sucessful, have fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great trip!!
PS- Hope Hillary will have a happy birthday also


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if you've left already, Kimberly, but know that we'll miss you!!!!!! Have a great time, good luck and can't wait to hear how Piaget knocked the socks off everyone at the shows!

Laurie wrote: *"You better watch out, Marj, Kara or me may out post you while you are gone!!! "*

I'm leaving for a week, so I'll be gone too! Leaving the 9th, then back home late the 16th so I doubt I'll be much competition in the posts. WAAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Best of Luck, Kimberly and Piaget!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Best of luck to you and Piaget!! Hugs to you both


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carlito and I are sending big hugs your way! (and Lito sends a kiss to Piaget). Wishing you the best of luck!

~Kristin and Lito


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Good luck Kimberly have a great trip!! You better watch out, Marj, Kara or me may out post you while you are gone!!! Good luck and keep us posted!


LOL!ound: I need to SLOW down a bit. I figure, I spend ALOT of post "doting" over pictures, so if I can cut that down a bit, YOU can take over as Queen Yakker.

I don't mind being 2nd or 3rd in line! haha.

Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

*Good Luck to Kimberly and Piaget *!!!

Go get em' :first:


----------

